# Men vi sinh BioGaia Gouttes dạng thỏi dùng tốt không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (1/9/20)

*Tổng quan về men vi sinh BioGaia Gouttes*

Men vi sinh BioGaia Gouttes dạng thỏi là Probiotic độc nhất vô nhị trên toàn cầu có duyên do từ sữa mẹ, đạt đủ những tiêu chí là một Probiotic “tốt” theo định nghĩa của WHO.

BioGaia Gouttes ra đời trong khoảng năm 1990, cho tới hiện tại đã 28 năm nhưng vẫn giữ nguyên thành phần là L.reuteri DSM 17938. Hiện đang được lưu hành trên 94 nước và mang mặt ở Việt Nam trong khoảng năm 2015.

Sự an toàn của sản phẩm trên trẻ sơ sinh được nghiên cứu rất kỹ sở hữu phổ quát nghiên cứu lâm sàng, được FDA chứng nhận an toàn cấp GRAS (chưa từng phát hiện tác dụng phụ bất lợi đáng ngại nào).

GRAS (Generally Recognized As Safe) là 1 chứng thực của FDA đối sở hữu những chế phẩm lưu hành mang những buộc phải khắt khe hơn về độ an toàn. sở hữu phần nhiều giấy tờ sản phẩm trình nộp FDA cho chứng thực này, nhưng chỉ một số chế phẩm được FDA duyệt y và công nhận an toàn theo GRAS. hiện tại, trong danh mục GRAS của FDA, chỉ sở hữu gần 500 chế phẩm được xác nhận và 37 chế phẩm đang trong quá trình chờ xét duyệt y. BioGaia được chứng nhận hai lần vào năm 2008 và 2012.

BioGaia Gouttes được Hội Nhi Khoa Châu Âu và WGO khuyến cáo dùng ở trẻ sơ sinh để điều trị và ngừa khóc dạ đề - Colic, thăng bằng hệ vi sinh, giảm các triệu chứng ko rẻ trên phố tiêu hóa.

Tính tới hết năm 2017, BioGaia đã được nghiên cứu rất kỹ mang hơn 170 nghiên cứu lâm sàng. chính yếu những ngành nghề nghiên cứu là về việc điều trị các rối loạn tiêu hóa, dự phòng nhiễm khuẩn ở trẻ sơ sinh.

Đặc trưng, BioGaia cũng đang là Probiotic duy nhất trên toàn cầu sở hữu nghiên cứu lâm sàng tổng hợp về "Dự Phòng Ở Trẻ Khỏe Mạnh".






*Công dụng men vi sinh BioGaia*

Công dụng của Biogaia Gouttes đã được chứng minh qua 104 nghiên cứu lâm sàng trên hơn 10.000 đối tượng ở mọi độ tuổi, bao gồm cả trẻ sơ sinh và sinh non, cụ thể là:

- Phòng và hỗ trợ điều trị các chứng rối loạn tiêu hóa chức năng bao gồm:

+ Đau bụng co thắt (colic, khóc dạ dề) ở trẻ lọt lòng bao gồm trẻ sinh non.

+ Nôn trớ ở trẻ sơ sinh, bao gồm trẻ sinh non.

+ Táo bón ở và đau bụng chức năng ở trẻ nhỏ.

- Phòng và tương trợ điều trị ỉa chảy do viêm bao tử ruột cấp tính và những tác dụng phụ do tiêu dùng kháng sinh.

- Nâng cao cường miễn nhiễm trục đường tiêu hóa.

*Thành phần của men vi sinh BioGaia Gouttes*

Mỗi liều (5 giọt) chứa:

- 100 triệu tế bào lợi khuẩn sống Lactobacillus reuteri DSM 17938.

- Chất ổn định: tinh dầu hướng dương, tinh dầu lõi cọ chuỗi nhàng nhàng.






*Đặc điểm đặc sắc của men vi sinh BioGaia*

Bạn sở hữu biết BioGaia đã được tiêu dùng ở 94 đất nước, như 1 "liều vắc-xin" trên đầy đủ các trẻ sơ sinh?

Có hơn 160 nghiên cứu, BioGaia đủ hạ tầng để trở nên 1 sản phẩm gắn liền với trẻ sơ sinh ngay diễn ra từ mới chào đời.

*Thiên nhiên 100%*

- Lactobacillus reuteri DSM 17938 thuần khiết được phân lập từ sữa mẹ.

- Hai thành phần phụ là tinh dầu cọ và tinh dầu hướng dương 100% organic.

- Không chất bảo quản, ko cồn, ko trục đường, không hương liệu. 160 Nghiên cứu lâm sàng

Tính đến hết năm 2016, BioGaia Gouttes đã mang 164 nghiên cứu lâm sàng trên hơn 16.000 đối tượng, trong đó có hơn 6.000 trẻ sơ sinh và sinh non, đây là các đối tượng đặc biệt mẫn cảm mà rất hiếm sản phẩm được phép thực hành nghiên cứu.

*Các ngành nghiên cứu chủ yếu:*

- Vai trò trên hệ vi sinh tuyến phố tiêu hóa.

- Nghiên cứu về sự an toàn.

- Cải thiện những triệu chứng không phải chăng trên phố tiêu hóa: táo bón, nôn trớ, đi tả, rối loạn tiêu hóa.

*An toàn tuyệt đối*

1. Trong suốt hơn 25 năm lưu hành sản phẩm trên 94 đất nước, hơn 6 tỉ sản phẩm bán ra cho thấy: chưa từng sở hữu trường hợp nào gặp phải vấn đề bất lợi khi dùng sản phẩm này.

2. BioGaia protectis đã được chứng nhận an toàn bởi Cơ quan thực phẩm Châu Âu (EFSA) và Cơ quan quản lý Dược phẩm và Thực phẩm Hoa Kỳ

Sự an toàn được chứng minh trên những trẻ sơ sinh, trẻ sinh non mới sinh cần chăm nom đặc thù.

*những đối tượng nghiên cứu được kết luận:*

- Không tìm thấy tác dụng phụ ko thấp đáng ngại nào nói cả lúc tiêu dùng liên tục trong chí ít 12 tháng với liều khuyến cáo.

- Không mang tác dụng ko mong muốn nào nói cả khi sử dụng sở hữu liều sử dụng 10 tỉ tổ chức (gấp 100 lần liều khuyến cáo).

*Được khuyến cáo bởi wgo, espghan*

BioGaia Gouttes hiện tại là Probiotics (men vi sinh) độc nhất được Hội Nhi Khoa Châu Âu và công ty Tiêu Hóa toàn cầu (WGO) khuyến cáo sử dụng cho điều trị Colic - khóc dạ đề & viêm dạ dày ruột cấp ở trẻ lọt lòng.

Nghiên cứu lâm sàng về việc dùng ngừa BioGaia trên trẻ khỏe mạnh cho kết quả:

- Giảm 75% tỉ lệ nhiễm khuẩn con đường tiêu hóa

- Giảm 65% tỉ lệ nhiễm khuẩn các con phố hô hấp

- Giảm 80% số lần trẻ bị ốm sốt

- Giảm 85% số lần phải sử dụng thuốc kháng sinh

- Giảm 60% số lần phải thăm khám bác bỏ sỹ

- Tiết kiệm 104$ giá bán chăm sóc sức khỏe cho gia đình

- Tiết kiệm 133$ mức giá trông nom sức khỏe cho phố hội

Sở hữu những Con số được chứng minh nêu trên, BioGaia được khuyên dùng lâu dài để phòng ngừa nhiễm khuẩn, thăng bằng hệ vi sinh ở người.

Hệ vi sinh ở trẻ lọt lòng là đang trong công đoạn hình thành, được bổ sung BioGaia Gouttes thường xuyên ở thời kỳ trong khoảng 0 - hai tuổi sẽ giúp các con vun đắp được 1 hệ vi sinh khỏe mạnh, trong khoảng đấy giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh, giảm số lần ốm sốt, kiến lập cho các con 1 nền tảng sức khỏe thấp hơn lúc trưởng thành.

*Cách đặt mua men vi sinh BioGaia nội địa Pháp chính hãng*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp men vi sinh Biogaia nội địa Pháp chính hãng 100%, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Số điện thoại 0942.666.800

Địa chỉ cửa hàng: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

